# What POD would you recommend?



## ladybadone (Jan 26, 2017)

I am about to start a business like this.
https://catsforlife.co/

I will provide products to people that want to have their own pet added to them as well as designs I make.
What POD service would you suggest to use for something like this? I want something that has alot of product selections. 
I have looked at Oberlo, Printful and Printify. 
Thank you for any info. There are so many out there. 
I already use Teespring for the basic stuff.


----------



## stevem1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oberlo is just a service and printify is just a service. These 2 connect sellers with suppliers. Printful is an actual printing company that does the work in house. For that reason I would go with Printful.


----------



## ladybadone (Jan 26, 2017)

ah ok, so it would be just like setting up a store and using Ali to import items to it that you think others would want to buy. Yes I need a supplier that prints items and ships them like Teespring ect but with a much larger product base.


----------

